# Who drew up your garage plans?



## JKnight9 (Sep 15, 2008)

I was just wondering who designed or drew your garages or shops? Did you do it yourself or did you have a professional do it?


----------



## moleman (Sep 17, 2008)

An architecture student helped me out


----------



## KerryD. (Sep 18, 2008)

I did myself. But of course, mine is nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## Steevo (Sep 21, 2009)

I did mine, but then it is just a rectangle with doors and windows.  In my town, if you stay under 1000 sq. ft. you do not need engineered plans, so I went with 24'x40', because 24' trusses are cheaper than anything longer by a wide margin.


----------



## Admin (Sep 29, 2009)

where did you find an architecture student?


----------



## sajis18 (Nov 6, 2009)

I like a lot of your ideas. Something to consider is aquiring more wall space. Stuff goes up against and on walls. It just happens naturally. Your garage door could be made smaller. If this is going to be "your shop" devoid of vehicles, garden tools, sports equipment, and household cast offs, then plan for one 7X9 or 8X9 garage door. Install the header for a second but plan to make a wall out of it. I did this and the location became my lumber rack.

You will use up floor space fast. 28 X28 is really not that big. Plan to install a bump out or two down the road to house your DC and air compressor. Make them accesable from outside to retain wall space. But make sure you duct your DC back into the shop for make up air..........................


----------



## Hummer (Oct 25, 2010)

My tape measure and I

Roof 24 on center x 15
124+28=12feet 6 inches

Small roof 12X16 feet


----------



## Steevo (Oct 25, 2010)

sajis18 said:


> . . . . Something to consider is aquiring more wall space. Stuff goes up against and on walls. . . . .



Precisely!  This why I used tall skinny windows.  I want some daylight and air circulation, but don't want to lose wall space for benches, cabinets, etc. 

View attachment _MG_3379.jpg


----------



## tripgarage (Jul 28, 2012)

I made my own drawings using Microsoft Visio.  Except for a few minor changes, the finished product looks just like the drawings.

I scanned in the truss drawing from our lumbar yard & scaled it to fit onto my drawing to see the attic perspective.

Overall size was 32 x 60 with 10'4" ceilings.  The Garage doors are 18' & 10' models, 8' 9" high. 

View attachment Front view of workshop.JPG


View attachment End view of workshop.JPG


View attachment Mostly finished front view.JPG


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 28, 2012)

Trip, I like the way it turned out, good job...oh, and welcome the Garage Retreat.


----------



## thomask (Sep 16, 2012)

For my sun room addition I used computer and then added dimensions in word and I was told at bldg department it looked fine when I went for plans review.  I did find a typical wall cross section I copied into the word doc and also a copy of a typical slab/footer cross section.

You can also use a draftsman much less expensive than a architect.

Be sure to ask if your building department requires sealed plans or can you do your own for residential type buildings.

Good luck out there.

BTW  Nice job Tripgarage very well done and great example of DIY there.  Great use of trusses, are they expensive in that size?


----------



## Trophyman (Oct 30, 2012)

Called a guy in GA and told him to build me a shop on my land in FL. Told him I want it 100'x80'x25'tall and I need it done within 2 weeks. 2 weeks was a stretch but he wasn't far off the mark. Had him build us a 1000 sq ft build out to live in till the house was done 8 months later. 

View attachment property-air-post.jpg


View attachment 2.jpg


----------



## Chris (Oct 31, 2012)

That is an awesome shop.


----------



## Trophyman (Oct 31, 2012)

Chris said:


> That is an awesome shop.


Thanks Chris---I waited a long time, worked in my driveway and out of a 1 and 2 car garage when we were raising kids(make that 5) up north. We struggled cause we were young with a lot of responsibility but the nice thing was when the kids were grown and gone, we were still a good way from 60. When we found this land in Fl. we jumped on it. We haven't looked back since. 

The Key.....Keep your eye on the goal.


----------



## Chris (Nov 1, 2012)

I am on the same plan here. I'd like to be retired or at least just working part time somewhere in the next 10-15 years. I am 33 now, own my own business and a couple homes so I think I may be on the right track. My shop now is just a three car garage and a small three car at that.


----------



## Trophyman (Nov 1, 2012)

Yep, sounds like ur on the right track Chris. Paying for college can alter ur plans somewhat. Fortunately, 1 girl married well, one girl had her entire college ticket picked up by the company she went to work for in high school. Both boys got full football rides(one got a full ride at Columbia) and one girl is making a career out of the air force.

We were very lucky. All good kids, never in any serious trouble (boys will by boys) and all well adjusted, thanks in large part to a set of hard and fast rules that everybody had to follow. I've seen so many of my friends plans go south because they had to bail their kids out of something.


----------



## Chris (Nov 1, 2012)

My daughter is 6 weeks old today and she already has a bank account with money set aside for future and college, hopefully we will never have to touch it.


----------



## havasu (Nov 2, 2012)

Chris said:


> My daughter is 6 weeks old today and she already has a bank account with money set aside for future and college, hopefully we will never have to touch it.



Already? Damn, they don't stay young for long.


----------



## Chris (Nov 2, 2012)

Nope she is growing like no other. Before i know it she will be 16 and I will be threatening young men that come to the door.


----------



## havasu (Nov 2, 2012)

Are you going to keep us posted with pics as she ages?


----------



## Chris (Nov 2, 2012)

I suppose......


----------



## mcgyverit (Nov 8, 2012)

i did my own, but having the software really makes it easy and save some of the cost.  been in the design field for 30 years now from the board to 3D modeling, sure makes it quick.


----------

